# ظاهرة  غريبة تحير العلماء وتحذر من نهاية الكون..



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

ظاهرة غريبة تحير العلماء وتحذر من نهاية الكون..         






أعاد رسم أو "شكل" لطائر العنقاء الخرافي ظهر على محاصيل بإنجلترا، إلى دائرة الضوء ظاهرة "دوائر المحاصيل" crop circle، التي عجز الخبراء في إيجاد تفسير معقول لها حتى اللحظة، ويعتقد خبراء أن "الشكل"، وخطط في شكل طائر عنقاء يرتفع فوق ألسنة اللهب عثر عليه في بلدة "ويلتشاير" بجنوب غربي إنجلترا، أنه ربما يشكل تحذيراً باقتراب يوم الدينونة.

 الرسوم الغامضة قادت لكشف أثري
 في ستون هينج
ويرى المحققون أن "الشكل"، الذي ظهر في حقل شعير بحجم 400 قدم، ويصور انبعاث الطائر الخرافي فوق ألسنة اللهب، ربما يعد تحذيراً بوقوع كارثة في 21 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول عام 2012، ويصادف الموعد نهاية التقويم لحضارة "المايا" المندثرة، وتؤمن حضارة المايا المندثرة بأن حياة البشرية ترتبط بسلسلة من دورات الأرض، تتكون من 144 ألف يوم، وتنتهي الدورة الـ13 منها، بـ"يوم القيامة" في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 2012.

ونقلت "التلغراف" عن أحد المهتمين بظاهرة "دوائر المحاصيل"، كارين ألكسندر، أن "طائر العنقاء هو مخلوق خرافي يرمز للانبعاث والعودة الحياة، ويشكل حقبة جديدة في العديد من الحضارات حول العالم"، وأضاف: ويعتقد المهتمون بالظاهرة أن التصميم يشير على الدوام إلى 21 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول وما سيتلوها من كارثة"، وأردف: "هذا قد يسفر أيضاً إلى سباق البشرية أو انبعاث كوكب الأرض مجدداً بعد حادثة هائلة".

طائر العنقاء هو مخلوق خرافي يرمز للانبعاث والعودة الحياة بسيطة في مزارع المملكة المتحدة، وتغير مظهرها إلى تكوينات حسابية ضخمة ومعقدة، كما ازدادت رقعة ظهورها في مناطق أخرى حول العالم، إلا أن تركيز ظهورها كان في جنوب إنجلترا، وكذلك حول مناطق أثرية كـ"ستون هنج، وهضبة سيلبوري، إلى ذلك، قادت "دوائر المحاصيل" إلى كشف أثري في "ستون هنج" أدهش العلماء، حيث عُثر على معبد خشبي في المنطقة وتابوتين ضخمين، يعود تاريخهما إلى 6 آلاف سنة مضت، وفق ما نقلت "ناشيونال جيوغرافي" الاثنين.

وبالرغم من وجود عدد من النظريات حول كيفية صنع دوائر المحاصيل، إلا أنه لا توجد واحدة منها تقدم تفسيراً مقنعاً يحدد كيفية تشكل هذه الدوائر، التي يراها البعض وسيلة اتصال من حضارات أخرى، وتعد حضارة المايا، قامت شمال غواتيمالا وأجزاء من المكسيك، من أعظم الحضارات، وبلغت أوجها سنة 700 قبل الميلاد. وينسب إلى تلك الحضارة تطوير أول لغة مكتوبة في العالم.


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2009)

*الحقيقة دى أول مرة أعرف عن موضوع دوائر المحاصيل*
*ودا دفعنى للبحث فى جوجل للتعرف على أمور رائعة وصور خرافيه للموضوع*
*ميرسى كتير ليك كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه
انت ها تخوفنا يا كليمو

بس بجد موضوع يستحق اي شيء
ميرسى كتير


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يونيو 2009)

كا العادية يا صديقي موضوع فوق الرائع


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2009)

*مررررررررررررسي يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *الحقيقة دى أول مرة أعرف عن موضوع دوائر المحاصيل*
> *ودا دفعنى للبحث فى جوجل للتعرف على أمور رائعة وصور خرافيه للموضوع*
> *ميرسى كتير ليك كليمو*
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*






سارة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع غريب ولكن جميل 
مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## zezza (25 يونيو 2009)

تانى مرة اعرف ان نهاية العالم هتكون فى 2012 بس بسبب مختلف 
غريبة دى 
شكرا كتير يا كليم ربنا يبارك حياتك
""و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها احد.ولا الملائكة الذين فى السموات ولا الابن الا الاب ""


----------



## Ferrari (25 يونيو 2009)

شكراً كليمو على الموضوع

لكن انا مش مقتنع بان النهاية ها تكون لها ميعاد

وهنا محددين الميعاد 2012 ممكن يحصل كارثة ماشي 

وباء جديد ويتحدد ماشي انما ميعاد للدينونة ربنا بس اللى اعلم بيها

ميرسي كليمو على الموضوع 

الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2009)

*قالوا سنة 2000 وقاله 2005 وكل شوية يتقال بس فعلا محدش يعرف امتى
اول مرة اسمع عن دوائر المحاصيل دى
موضوع روعة زومل كالعادة*


----------



## godwithme (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اواي بس انا كدا مش هعرف انامممممممممممممممممم


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

swety 

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مخيف قوي 

مرسي  يااخي كليم 
تحيتي​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

الملك العقرب


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل يا ملك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

zezza

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

Ferrari
معك حق اخي فراري دة ايماننا

انما هنا نسمح لنفسنا ونكلم ثقافيا

وليس خروجا عن الدين

خبر ننقله وليس من جماعة ملحدين بل من علماء يتكهنوا

شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2009)

مافتكرش ان حد هيقدر يعرف يوم الدينونة امتى
لأن ربنا مش هيعلنه لينا بالسهولة دى
وكمان ربنا لما هيعلنه مش هيعلنه لحضارات قديمة كانت غير مؤمنة أصلا
بس أنا بقول ليه مايكونش يعنى السبب فى الموضوع دة كله
أن تكون هذه المناطق تحت سطح الأرض بها مثلا نشاط مغناطيسى زيادة يسبب الدوائر دى
أو بيسبب تغيير فى تركيب التربة فى المنطقة دى
يعنى أكيد فى تفسير لكن لسه ماتعرفش
كتير من الخرافات زمان اتبنت على حاجات ليها تفسير علمى
ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع
فكرنى بفيلم ميل جيبسون
بتاع ساين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

جيلان

نتمنى يدوم الكون الى الابد

وكل الاقاويل تبقى غلط

شكراا لمرورك يا زميلة


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع و شيق يا كليمو

بالفعل دوائر المحاصيل لغز حير العلماء من زمن بعيد

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

godwithme


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

نتمنى يدوم الكون الى الابد

وكل الاقاويل تبقى غلط


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> مافتكرش ان حد هيقدر يعرف يوم الدينونة امتى
> لأن ربنا مش هيعلنه لينا بالسهولة دى
> وكمان ربنا لما هيعلنه مش هيعلنه لحضارات قديمة كانت غير مؤمنة أصلا
> بس أنا بقول ليه مايكونش يعنى السبب فى الموضوع دة كله
> ...





صح الرب يسوع فال هذه الساعة انا المسيح الاله لا اعرفها

انما  نحن نتناقش علميا لو حبيتوا ننقلو الى الاقسام المسيحية 

ونتحاور مسيحيا لانه معكم كل الحق ديانيا..

سلام المسيح معكم دوما


----------



## sid (30 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى ليك على المعلومات ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع و شيق يا كليمو
> 
> بالفعل دوائر المحاصيل لغز حير العلماء من زمن بعيد
> 
> يسلموا ايديك​*






وايت


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

sid

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جديد وغريب عليا

ميرسى كليموووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

totty
الشكر لمرورك
يسوع بقلبك


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

الشكر لمرورك

يسوع بقلبك


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ظاهرة غريبة تحير العلماء وتحذر من نهاية الكون..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااا ليك كتير يا كليمو وهو بصراحه موضوع يشوق الناس انا اول ما اقريت العنوان اتخدديت واتشوقت اننا اشوف الموضوع ده ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo
اهلا فيك جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
انت هتخوفنا ولا ايه يا كليمو
ههههههههههههه ميرسى بجد موضوع جميل ومميز​


----------



## queen of heart (11 يوليو 2009)

انا رايي مفيش حد يعلم يوم القيامه امتي 
لان ربنا هوا اللي يعرف بيها
اما بالنسبه للظاهره دي 
انا بعتقد انها مرتبطه بالفضاء الخارجي
لان هناك ظواهر كده كتير ف الطبيعه زى الكثبان الرمليه 
بتعمل اشكال هنسيه زيالدوائر دي وبزوايا منتظمه زي دي بالظبط 
ابقي اعمل بحث عن الكثبان الرمليه عشان تشوفها
ومسئول عنها الرياح والجاذبيه الارضيه
وشكرا ع الموضوع كليمو وع حس استماعك ليا


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

كيريا
لا مجرد علم وليس تنبؤات


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

queen
اكيد ربنا هو اللي يعرف
بنتكلم علم


----------

